# {Shelby}  Simmons Harware Banner year ?



## hotrod62 (Oct 6, 2013)

looking for some help pin pointing a year on my Shelby bike if anyone could has an idea when this style of bike was made for Simmons Hardware store thanks


----------



## jpromo (Oct 6, 2013)

Features seem to suggest early 30s. 1932-33 or so to my eyes.


----------



## filmonger (Oct 6, 2013)

*RE: Simmons - Keen Kutter info*

Here is some background into the company itself...

http://www.thckk.org/history/simmons-hdwe.pdf

Also here is a link to one that was made in 1934.... Simmons Banner (colson) motorbike - the serial number on that bike is 4C1931... this might help you date yours.

http://www.eandsweb.com/cgi-bin/bikes.cgi?bike=ColsonMotorbike


----------

